# BMC pro machine or New Trek Madone 5.5 2008



## gambithunt (Jul 5, 2007)

HI all

I'm stuck between these two frame for my new bike, the BMC pro machine and the new 2008 Trek madone 5.5.

I like the BMC for it build quality, swiss origins, high tech carbon and awesome looks, and I like the new Trek because it cutting edge design, a first in road bikes.

I'm quite tall 1.87cm and I weigh around 77kg, not sure if that make a difference in the choice. The main thing that is putting me off the Trek its paint job, its terrible but then I suppose in the big scheme of things that is just superficial.

I would like your advice on the choice, I basically want the better bike and the bike that would offer a better ride. I ride fairly hard and race quite often.

You advice would really be appreciated.

G


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

These two bike frames have very different geometry. Do you know what fits you? Have you ever been fit or even run through some of the fitting programs available on the web? Both bikes are fine examples of the bicycle building art but when buying a machine of this caliber don't let looks, style and silly features be your guide. For this amount of money the frame better fit.


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

As others have pointed out on this forum before, do not underestimate the 'power' of a pleasing (to you) paint job, or a Euro provenance or whatever tugs at your gut. Given the fairly expensive frames you're considering, this is no time to throw out aesthetic concerns--if one frame screams 'ride me' to you while with the other you need to remind yourself that 'yes, it's a very good bike, I should like this bike', than you need to listen to that distinction. Aesthetics are by no means the sole criteria on which to purchase a bike, but they can go a long way to making your purchase a very fulfilling one.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

gambithunt said:


> and I like the new Trek because it *cutting edge design, a first in road bikes.*
> 
> G


Can you say "Kool-Aid"?



Fit first as Mel says.....
Aestetics shouldn't be underestimated....I won't ride a bike that I don;t like the looks of for very long....YMMV

Len


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

have you consider Cervelo SLC-SL?? stiff, light and aero but hell of expensive and it's the ultimate racing frame. just ask team CSC. Colnago EP is more suited for you since you're a " strong " rider. again real expensive. eventhough i own Trek ( old Madone ) i never like the NEW Madone: bad paints and never like sloped top tube. BMC: do the current pro team still using them since Floyd Landis fiasco?? + i would hate to hear other cyclist calling me " doper ". just a thought.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

like len pointed out, the cutting edge design is more marketing than reality.

if they both fit you well and you feel comfortable on both, get the one that looks better. you will ride it more.

get the bmc to have some exclusivity. i will see half a dozen treks on my way to work today, but i will bet you i wont see one bmc.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

z ken said:


> have you consider Cervelo SLC-SL?? stiff, light and aero but hell of expensive and it's the ultimate racing frame. just ask team CSC.


i think they are paid to say that.




z ken said:


> BMC: do the current pro team still using them since Floyd Landis fiasco?? + i would hate to hear other cyclist calling me " doper ". just a thought.


does a BMC come with an EPO starter kit? who would say this? are all campy users dopers, or accused of such? floyd is even in the 07 campy catalog wearing his yellow jersey and yellow helmet, and riding his yellow bmc.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

JohnnyChance said:


> get the bmc to have some exclusivity. i will see half a dozen treks on my way to work today, but i will bet you i wont see one bmc.



+1 ...although I suppose one could argue that it would be easier to find an authorized dealer, a familiar mechanic, or replacement parts for the Trek (unless you live in Switzerland). Still, I'd rather have the unique than the ubiquitous.





z ken said:


> BMC: do the current pro team still using them since Floyd Landis fiasco??


I guess you've never heard of Andreas Kloden or Alexander Vinokourov? Team Astana is all over BMC SLC01 Pro Machines this year


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> I guess you've never heard of Andreas Kloden or Alexander Vinokourov? Team Astana is all over BMC SLC01 Pro Machines this year


Kind of a shame with Kloden. He was riding very well despite that crash. Any rumors about that guy? Where will he go next?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Bob Ross said:


> I guess you've never heard of Andreas Kloden or Alexander Vinokourov? Team Astana is all over BMC SLC01 Pro Machines this year


Not anymore, Bob.

BMC dropped Astana.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

bmc pro machine or madone? are you kidding me?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the BMC was reviewed on cyclingnews-it sounded like they were disappointed by it. Before that I would have put it near the top of my list but it sounds like something isn't quite worked out with that frame yet--it's still a gew hundred grams heavier than competitor frames and lacks stiffness. Too bad about the ride qualities-I've seen a few of them around here and they are beautiful looking frames.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> the BMC was reviewed on cyclingnews-it sounded like they were disappointed by it. Before that I would have put it near the top of my list but it sounds like something isn't quite worked out with that frame yet--it's still a gew hundred grams heavier than competitor frames and lacks stiffness. Too bad about the ride qualities-I've seen a few of them around here and they are beautiful looking frames.



You should re-read that review, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/reviews/bmc_promachine07 They liked the ride quality of SLC-01. Have you spent time on one? That should be the only review that matters (to you).


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't need to re-read it; first off, almost every bike review is positive at any publication (there's an obvious conflict of interet, Marcel Wust seems to be the only reviewer ever to really complain about a bike). Four jerseys is about as low as they go on reviews-other high end bikes usually get a higher rating. Second, the lack of stiffness in this frame is surprising. Despite the pro sponsorship, BMC is still a relative newcomer, especially into CF and it appears they have yet to optimize their frame design. 

It is also silly to suggest that outside reviews don't matter. The whole point is that such reviewers have the chance to ride a lot of frames and can make informed comparisons. When making a major purchase (or just spending $50 on a nice bottle of wine) reviews are an important source of information especially when test rides are mostly parking lot tours.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Not anymore, Bob.
> 
> BMC dropped Astana.



Well duh... What's that axiom about "hindsight"? I think it's safe to say *everyone* has dropped Astana at this point. But on July 5th 2007 when I wrote my previous comment, the whole Astana team was riding BMC SLC01's & TT01's...and they continued to do so right up to the moment when they were sent home from France.


----------

